# Jaap Sahib: Mangala Charan



## gobind singh vienna (Sep 27, 2006)

sat nam!

can anybody provide an english transliteration and translation of mangala charan? as far as i understand it is part of jaap sahib. what does mangala charan mean? sat kirin kaur has a woderful new cd with this title. i warmly recommend it to everybody.

thank you for your help 

love to all,

gobind singh


----------



## Arvind (Sep 29, 2006)

Veer ji,

Sikhnet download section has all the banis with their translation and tranliteration.

Regards.


----------



## gobind singh vienna (Oct 24, 2006)

dear arvind!
please give me some more details, i did not find it. sihknet is so full of information and i am a real beginner.
thank you,
gobind


----------

